# Repurposed Monitor Stand



## builtinbkyn2 (3 mo ago)

I've had an overhead dust collector hood on my TS for a few years made by PSI. I'm not even sure if they are still in existence. It can be mounted with a long boom arm or from the ceiling, which I chose to do. The articulating mechanism that is used to raise and lower the hood has a counterbalance weight. The whole thing weighs a ton as it's made from cold rolled steel. Mounting it from the ceiling doesn't allow for the hood to swing out of the way. It only has vertical movement and not a lot of it at that. It was a poor purchase on my part, but I made it work as best I could, but always thought there was a better way to do this with something readymade.

I picked up an articulating, desk mounted monitor stand that was on sale at the jungle thinking it would be perfect for overhead dust collection. The only component I now have in use from the PSI monstrosity is the dust hood which needs some modification to be more efficient at capturing dust. I may also do some more modification to the stand, but really, it works as is. All in all I'm really happy how this works.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Nothing better than finding a good use for something that the designer likely never imagined! Well done!
The last time the building I worked in was completely remodeled I entered my new office and found two articulated monitor supports just like yours. I didn't need them so I returned them back to the building crew. Now I kinda wish I had kept one. My table saw could benefit from some overhead dust collection. 
4D


----------

